# Massey Ferguson 231



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

Can I use low profile tires and rims to lower it or is there something else can be done to widen and lower it ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your limitation on reducing the diameter of the wheels will be the brake drums. But, yes you can go to the aftermarket ag wheel and tire suppliers and lower the tractor and widen the wheel stance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, if you've moved your rear wheels out as far as they will go, the next step would be to see if you can get lucky sliding the front axles out.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Well, if you've moved your rear wheels out as far as they will go, the next step would be to see if you can get lucky sliding the front axles out.


I haven't tried anything yet, Waiting to see what the group has to say. I've never owned a MF before. It's a low hour machine and I couldn't resist the price


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is an explanation of the rear wheel arrangement that are available for some rear wheels.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Here is an explanation of the rear wheel arrangement that are available for some rear wheels.
> View attachment 45815


Is this a generic illustration or specific to MF?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

it's specific to many tractors with the dish wheels. Being able to space the wheels wider or closer together is part of what makes farm tractors so versatile.


----------

